# Epson WF ET-16500 EcoTank: Has anyone been using this successfully for subllimation printing?



## davidrafal (Jan 17, 2017)

*Epson WF ET-16500 EcoTank: Has anyone been using this successfully for subllimation printing?
*
Has anyone been using this Epson EcoTank? I have been using an Epson WF 7110 with Cobra Ink System and everytime I use it I have to monkey around with it for hours to get it to recognize the inks and somedays it just won't print. 
I love buying my inks from Cobra and now they have a profile for these EcoTank printers. 
I am hoping that one of you has been using this EcoTank and can recommend it before I purchase. Anyone?
I would also appreciate any feedback both positive and negative from anyone using Epson's EcoTank System.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's the major drawback as I see it. Epson prices these printers based on the fact they can't gouge you anymore on ink cartridges. So the printer has an outrageous purchase price. 

This printer is $1,000. 

A comparable printer (like the 7110 or 7610 printing the same paper sizes) where you need your own cartridges costs $150. 

You could buy six 7110/7610's for the same price as one 16500. The only other cost is $50 of empty cartridges from Cobra. 

I think I would take my chances with the $150 printer knowing I could replace it every 2 months for a year and still be ahead.

The only advantage to the 16500, but still not worth the outrageous price, is the fact you would not have to worry about cartridge failures or 'cartridge not recognized' issues again.

Is Cobra's profile for sublimation ink or dye ink which is what I thought I read the Eco's take.


----------



## davidrafal (Jan 17, 2017)

That is very true. If the 7110 set up worked reliably I would never consider spending more. When working it is fabulous (and cheap!). 
Only, I might spend three hours trying to get it to print, and sometimes it will print a sheet and then I have to start all over again trying to get it to recognize the inks.
I am on my second 7110 because I thought it might be the printer and I have replaced all the Cobra CIS parts at least once. Starts to add up; both time and money.

Really wondering if anyone is using the EcoTank successfully without all these problems.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you know if cobra's profile is for sublimation ink?


----------



## davidrafal (Jan 17, 2017)

I am pretty sure that the sales woman told me that the owner, Richard had made a profile for sublimation. I have been trying to get in touch to discuss the printer with him. I will let you know for sure whether they have a Sublimation profile for the EcoTank.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

davidrafal said:


> I am pretty sure that the sales woman told me that the owner, Richard had made a profile for sublimation. I have been trying to get in touch to discuss the printer with him. I will let you know for sure whether they have a Sublimation profile for the EcoTank.


They have a banner notification on their website that seems to indicate he has made a 16500 profile for all of his inks. 

"We now offer all ink and profiles for the Epson ET-16500!"


----------



## tshirtjunction (Feb 25, 2019)

Epson makes its own dye sublimation ink and it comes in a bottle, 140ml for about $17 us, I was wondering if anyone has tried it in these printers it was made for the Surecolor f570 sublimation printer, but its $2500


----------

